
Introducing Stormcrow: Dropbox's feature gating / population management system - rmnoon
https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2017/03/introducing-stormcrow/
======
adilaijaz
It's great to see companies building this category of products once they reach
a certain scale where customer experience matters. Gatekeeper from Facebook,
LiX from LinkedIn (where I am from), and now you guys. I really like the way
Stormcrow taps into data on Hive to enable richer targeting. Any plans on
tying Stormcrow to analytics?

Btw, I wrote a quick post based on this trend:

[http://www.split.io/blog/dropboxs-stormcrow-and-the-new-
era-...](http://www.split.io/blog/dropboxs-stormcrow-and-the-new-era-of-
customer-experience-control)

------
tommclaughlin
Author here, happy to answer any questions about this post!

~~~
vlad
Hi, Tom. Great post!

1) How do you synchronize features between micro-services? Each service may
have a different state of the feature set during a request.

2) When you flip the feature on or off, how is that reflected in the UI? Does
the UI tell you when the feature propagated to all services?

Thanks!

